# reformat hd



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

i tried searching, but cant find the thread, but does anyone know how to do a master reset on the vip622? there was some codes you need to enter on the remote, and the unit would reformat the hd and put all settings back to factory settings.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Why would you want to reformat your hard drive?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

There is a menu item to reset the receiver to factory default, but I'm pretty sure it does not reformat the hard drive.
As Mark said, cannot help but wonder why anyone would want to.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hiding XXX movies from grandma


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> There is a menu item to reset the receiver to factory default, but I'm pretty sure it does not reformat the hard drive.
> As Mark said, cannot help but wonder why anyone would want to.


my 622 is recording 2 programs i never set it to record. the thing is, they are not in the recorded programs setup. i cannot delete the programs from recording. this is very annoying.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You are saying there are timers set to record two programs and you did not set up the timers nor can you see the timers or delete them? What are the two programs? Dish will sometimes "give" you something to look at when they want to sell you something. Are the unwanted recordings something from Dish or something else?

You can look at the daily schedule of recordings and the timers can be cancelled from there. Do the unwanted recordings show up in the schedule?


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

they are the same every time. they are canyon river and some local program on my ota antenna. they are not listed in the timers.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Reformatting your hard drive won't help (if it's even possible to do in the 622 release software). Go to your Timers List page - DVR-DVR-DVR-Timers. Delete ALL of your timers on the list. Cancel back to live or press the View Live TV remote button. Unplug your 622 from the outlet to do a cold reboot. Leave unplugged for at least 30 seconds. Once the 622 has rebooted, define your timers again. See if that solves your problem.

If it doesn't, try changing your TV2 UHF remote address - it's possible that a neighbor is setting those timers, although they would show up in your Daily Schedule page and in your Timers List.


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Reformatting your hard drive won't help (if it's even possible to do in the 622 release software). Go to your Timers List page - DVR-DVR-DVR-Timers. Delete ALL of your timers on the list. Cancel back to live or press the View Live TV remote button. Unplug your 622 from the outlet to do a cold reboot. Leave unplugged for at least 30 seconds. Once the 622 has rebooted, define your timers again. See if that solves your problem.
> 
> If it doesn't, try changing your TV2 UHF remote address - it's possible that a neighbor is setting those timers, although they would show up in your Daily Schedule page and in your Timers List.


reformatting would work. it reverts the vip back to when it was new. i have done this once before, but have forgotten the sequence. i searched all old threads and still cant find it.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

suzook said:


> reformatting would work. it reverts the vip back to when it was new. i have done this once before, but have forgotten the sequence. i searched all old threads and still cant find it.


Bet you reinstall Windows on your PC every other month as well.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

suzook said:


> reformatting would work. it reverts the vip back to when it was new. i have done this once before, but have forgotten the sequence. i searched all old threads and still cant find it.


Suzook,
It that's all you want to do, _"it reverts the vip back to when it was new"_, just select the reset to factory default option in the menu


----------

